
Duolingo Sparks Gaelic Boom - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2020/jan/02/duolingo-sparks-gaelic-boom-as-young-scots-shrug-off-cringe-factor
======
yorwba
It's a bit weird for an article that's mostly about Scots to put Duolingo's
Gaelic course in the headline. Since the author wrote "Gaelic and Scots" in
the introduction, it appears they know those are different languages, but I
wonder whether that's also the case for whoever selected the headline.

